# Where to find LGD's in Florida?



## fastrnrik (Nov 3, 2012)

Was just curious if anyone knew any farms or breeders with LGD's in Florida? I am in central FL, and have been looking around for a puppy or two, but haven't had much luck finding any. I did see some GP's on our local craigslist, but I can't find the ad, and honestly craigslist is sketchy sometimes. I would prefer to find them from working stock if I could. I'm not too particular on a specific breed. A GP or Anotolian would be fine, but one of the other LGD breeds would be fine too. I know I can buy one and have it shipped, but I prefer to see my dogs in person before I buy one (yes, I'm weird LOL)  

Any info or leads would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## fastrnrik (Nov 4, 2012)

No input? I did locate a breeder here who sells anotolian puppies for $1,500 (ouch) which is not really what I'm after. I will keep looking.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 4, 2012)

Did you try Hoobly.com or Craigslist?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 4, 2012)

found this under pet classifieds us

http://www.petclassifieds.us/291570/Great-Pyrenees-Puppies.html


----------



## fastrnrik (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you. I tried craigslist. I saw some GP's, but the I can't find the ad (they misspelled pyrenees). I've never heard of hoobly?

That link to that last ad looks good. Thats the same county I live in. I emailed them but haven't heard back. The ad is month or two old, but maybe there's one or two left.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 4, 2012)

Hope they do!   I do worry about a Pyr in Florida though. I have 3 pyrs and 1 anatolian on the property and even here in NC the summer heat is hard on them. Mostly the pyrs, the anatolian does the heat much better. They are usually in heavily wooded areas that are about 10 degrees cooler and they will dig down into the cool earth. If the stream has any water in it or a kiddie pool is set up they are definitely in it.

I would also look in the local papers and if you have an AG Review. Lots of farmers around our parts sell their dogs by word of mouth and paper. They do not use the internet at all, most are old school, old time farmers. They truly raise farm dogs that work! The ones around here do not charge an arm and a leg, they understand farming and a dogs job! Most will only sell to farms. 

You also might try a pyr rescue, although too many of them "shudder" at the thought of a dog actually outside doing a job. 
With many people giving up their livestock, foreclosed land etc. these dogs are out there and many are mature working animals. 

Just some thoughts....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 4, 2012)

I was thinking the same. I personally would not have a GP in Florida. I know that there are people down there with them but I would be worried about them in that kind of heat.


----------



## fastrnrik (Nov 5, 2012)

I had thought about how a pyr would do here, although it's just as hot in the summer in lots of other parts of the country as it is here. There is a guy down the road who has a pyr in with some goats. I've stopped several times to talk to him, but he's never home. Probably working a "real job" to pay for his farming LOL. Jokes, aside, I would think a pyr or whatever, from this area would be somewhat more acclimated to the heat, more so, than say, if I bought one in from up north. All dogs here dig to stay cool, even the short haired leopard dogs we have. We also have 2 large ponds that are in the area where the animals are. Do pyr's like water to cool off?  

There is a large pyr club here. They run the rescue as well. They seem pet oriented, but they have a section for working dogs, and in my talking with them so far they seem to be understanding about working dogs and not have an issue with it. I am waiting to hear back from them in regards to what they have available. I tried to adopt an anotolian awhile back from a rescue group in south Florida, and when I mentioned that the dog would be working, they turned me down because it "could be dangerous" LOL. I explained to these kooks that working dogs actually liked to work and he would have a great life, but they would have none of it. Florida is chock full of the silly tree hugging animal rights activist rescue people that have been watching too many ASPCA commercials LOL. Honestly, they just don't know the background of a lot of these dogs, or understand they were bred to work. 

Anyway, thank you for all the input so far.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2012)

your last few sentences...     Yep! Crazy huh!?  You are very correct about a pyr coming from the general area. The dogs way up north are usually larger and heavy heavy coated. So I think pyr's being bred there should have a lesser coat. My pyrs love water to play in. So a pond would be great! Just a suggestion... stay far away from show lines! You might also want to expand your search to neighboring states. Driving a good distance to get a good dog is worth it. The breeder of my pyr boys have people come from GA, SC, TN, VA, WV, MD. Her old male is 15 yrs old and still in the field! He doesn't really work too much anymore but what is strange is you can be along the fencing and not see a single dog and then from out of nowhere the dogs are there. My 2 boys are 11 months and they are now doing the same thing and sometimes I'm doing the double take. Like where'd you come from? SO QUIET..... then WOOF!

Anyway I'm rambling now, I so hope you find your LGD! If you've never had one you are in for a real experience! You will never want any other dog again. I would recommend reading about them because they are completely different creatures, not like other dogs.

Can't wait to see pics of your LGD when he/she arrives.


----------



## PetSheep (May 30, 2016)

fastrnrik said:


> Was just curious if anyone knew any farms or breeders with LGD's in Florida? I am in central FL, and have been looking around for a puppy or two, but haven't had much luck finding any. I did see some GP's on our local craigslist, but I can't find the ad, and honestly craigslist is sketchy sometimes. I would prefer to find them from working stock if I could. I'm not too particular on a specific breed. A GP or Anotolian would be fine, but one of the other LGD breeds would be fine too. I know I can buy one and have it shipped, but I prefer to see my dogs in person before I buy one (yes, I'm weird LOL)
> 
> Any info or leads would be appreciated. Thank you!



Hi I know this post is 4 YO but you are located in the next county so I thought you might be able to give me advise -

I am considering  LGD(s) for my two pet sheep - in January I had to put down my two large elderly dogs who were great protectors of the property and the sheep - my sheep were raised in the house and bottle fed - we have many coyotes across the street but the sheep sleep on my deck most nights as they are free roamers of 10+ acres -

I have looked at Florida Great Pyrenees  rescue but these dogs all seem to be house dogs - other dogs I have looked at all appear to be in much colder climates -  

Any advise would be greatly appreciated - Thanks!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 1, 2016)

Greetings @PetSheep and welcome to BYH. The OP hasn't been online/onsite since February 2013, so I doubt they'll be returning. @Southern by choice is still active and one of the site's leading LGD authorities. I'm pretty sure the same recommendations would hold true now as back then... Craigs list, local newspapers; either in print or online sale section, you could talk to some vet offices as sometimes they'll know of breeders or folks who have or are planning to have puppies. Since it's working dogs you want, I'd concentrate on vets with large animal practices who deal with farm animals rather than specializing on pets.

There's also a wealth of knowledge and experiences shared in the various threads under the section on Livestock Guardians... I'm sure the purchase of an LGD is not going to be a "rush" decision on your part, so I'd recommend you read as much as you can and apply what you learn in your search for an LGD. They are not all created equal. Again, glad you joined us!


----------



## PetSheep (Jun 1, 2016)

EXCELLENT thanks for your reply - I contacted two friends of mine for advice -one trains herding dogs - another trains all other animals except water mammals -

I will definitely take your advice and read the LG section - I might wait until "fall" to get a dog - I see you are in CO - beautiful state - it does get cold where I live and we do get hard freezes - We have 3 vet offices in my small town and I have known two of them for 40+ years - my vet is 1 mile away - so I will check with her too -

Thanks again for the advice I want to make the best decision for Poopie and Muffin [pictured] and the furry who will call this place home too -


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 1, 2016)

Just a FYI. LGD's are very different and very few trainers of herding dogs or obedience trainers are familiar with these dogs. One CANNOT train up a LGD like an obedience dog or a herding dog.

I know as I have trained all the above. I am NOT skilled in actual herding (mean trials etc).  These breeds are wired completely different and that is why so many screw them up.

LGD's are highly intuitive, extremely smart, extremely stubborn and pig headed. There whole relationship is based on trust. One must see the LGD as a PARTNER. 

Later I will be updating some threads... maybe tonight maybe tomorrow or so. Some of the things I will share will maybe, give you some insight.


----------



## PetSheep (Jun 2, 2016)

This is good info to know - and what I wrote was not clear - I contacted the trainers more for networking - both of them are friends of mine and both _should_ know people who breed or have LGD - I didn't make it clear that I wasn't contacting regarding training - and ironically, I have never discussed LGD with either of them - 

Someone mentioned reading a book on LGD - it is listed on one of the threads - my library does not have this book so I will probably purchase this weekend -

Thanks for the input - this will be a dog or pair I will have for years so I need to research for months and make the best informed decision - looking forward to reading more info from you - Thanks!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 2, 2016)

Keep in mind IF any book tells you hands off, no eye contact etc. Throw the book in the trash.
I do not recommend any of the books out there... there may be a good one but the worst part is most have some good info but then a lot of really bad info.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 2, 2016)

@PetSheep if you will click on the OP's name, a box will pop up with options. Click on Start A Conversation and you can send the OP a message. This will send an email alert to the OP and possibly bring him/her? back to this thread. Then you may be able to find out more local information.

I hope you find the dogs of your dreams! I live in northeast Texas and it is hot here too. I have 2 GP's and they do just fine, even in the heat. I water them down a hole in the dirt daily and that gives them a cool place to wallow in. Welcome to BYH and I hope you stick around and become part of the family.


----------



## PetSheep (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi @Baymule - I just contacted the original poster - Thanks!

@Southern by choice - here is the book that was suggested on another LGD post - 

Livestock Protection Dogs - Selection, Care, and Training -
http://www.amazon.com/Livestock-Pro...922443&sr=1-1&keywords=livestock+guardian+dog

My library did not have this book when I checked their catalog online - I went there today and they don't have one book on LGD - which surprises me b/c I live in a mainly AG area - there are even sheep as far down as Tampa -

I'm just beginning my research and we are coming up on the hottest months of the year and hurricane season - plus the fencing in being redone in several areas - 

I've never had sheep before - we had goats when I was a kid and I had a few as an adult a few years ago - I bought them to eat briers and weeds - I didn't realize if they had good grass they would never touch briers - I really like sheep and they are not as destructive as goats - unless they are around citrus trees which they love to de-bark -

Oh well, learning curve!!


----------

